# Lawmakers Approve $12 M for Land Fight



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

http://www.sltrib.com/news/2283816-155/consultants-raking-in-millions-on-utahs

Looks like more of our tax money to be wasted on consultants, lobbyists, and lawyers in our state's attempt to wrest control of our public lands.

It doesn't matter the amount of rallies/protests against this...money from the extraction industry speaks louder

BGF gets 2.5 million to remove protection from the gray wolf and no protection for Sage Grouse.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

This is getting more ridiculous by the moment. I'm aggravated that they are taking so much taxpayer money and putting it towards things that have the potential to seriously damage our great opportunity to hunt and enjoy truly public land..... I just listened to the head of the education board talk about how school funding hasn't returned to what it was pre 2008. Wouldn't this money be better served going to schools instead of pissing into the wind trying to take public land from the feds to plunder and sell off?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

They gave the feds a date, now stop being babies and dragging this out and take it to court where you'll inevitably lose. This BS has got to stop, work with the feds not against them because they aren't getting the land, and the feds will be doing whatever they want. The feds have basically ignored this issue it's such a waste of time, give up you cronies.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

If only there was a large entity in Utah that had the political clout, public support and deep pockets to counter such a backwards plan that could end up transferring public land to private concerns. 

I guess if this was an important issue like pouring alcoholic drinks in a restaurant. Or gays getting married in California. Or selling a car on Sunday. Such an entity may speak up and put an end to these shenanigans. Or maybe they support it and have an agenda if such a land transfer were to take place.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Iron Bear said:


> If only there was a large entity in Utah that had the political clout, public support and deep pockets to counter such a backwards plan that could end up transferring public land to private concerns.
> 
> I guess if this was an important issue like pouring alcoholic drinks in a restaurant. Or gays getting married in California. Or selling a car on Sunday. Such an entity may speak up and put an end to these shenanigans. Or maybe they support it and have an agenda if such a land transfer were to take place.


Right, because that entity has an agenda to take over the United States, one land grab at a time? :roll:

Carry on.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

The Naturalist said:


> http://www.sltrib.com/news/2283816-155/consultants-raking-in-millions-on-utahs
> 
> Looks like more of our tax money to be wasted on consultants, lobbyists, and lawyers in our state's attempt to wrest control of our public lands.
> 
> ...


I'm surprised that the legislature didn't try to raid the SITLA fund like they were talking about. Not that it makes things any better what they did do. I do get a chuckle that a lot of the money they want to spend is apparently for propaganda to "educate" the citizenry about the so-called merits of the land grab.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Keep electing idiots and we keep getting stupid spending.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

And all these worthless studies costing millions of things that can't even happen. Worthless Utah representatives. Heck a year or two down the road well probably see the feds kick it up a notch if this battle continues.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I find it amazing that good solid conservation projects can't get funded but these fools are willing to blow millions of our taxpayer dollars to pay a lobbyist to fight against wolves and against sage grouse listing. Apparently they also feel the need to spend even more to edumacate us poor peasants on the virtues of spending (wasting) our money on losing battles against the feds. Pretty embarrassing, pretty dang embarrassing.
R


----------

